# 4 sai lầm chăm da "tưởng không hại mà hại không tưởng" nàng nào cũng mắc phải mỗi sáng



## vietmom (21/5/18)

Chỉ rửa mặt với nước hoặc không dùng kem chống nắng chính là những sai lầm mà nhiều cô nàng thường mắc phải khi chăm sóc da.

Vào buổi sáng, vì quá bận rộn hay do vội đi làm mà nhiều cô nàng thường bỏ qua việc chăm sóc da. Thậm chí nhiều nàng cho rằng chỉ cần bôi kem dưỡng vào buổi tối là đủ rồi còn buổi sáng thì không cần thiết. Thế nhưng đây lại là quan điểm vô cùng sai lầm, việc chăm da vào buổi sáng chính là bước nền tảng giúp bạn có được làn da khỏe mạnh, chống lão hóa về lâu về dài, lớp makeup cũng nhanh tiệp vào da, không bị khô mốc. Dưới đây là 4 sai lầm vô cùng tai hại mà nhiều nàng thường mắc phải khi chăm sóc da vào buổi sáng.



​
*1. Chỉ rửa mặt với nước*
Nhiều người cho rằng vào ban đêm chúng ta không tiếp xúc với khói bụi, vì vậy vào buổi sáng chỉ cần rửa mặt với nước không là đã đủ sạch. Tuy nhiên đây lại là điều hoàn toàn sai, dù không tiếp xúc với khói bụi nhưng vào ban đêm làn da chúng ta vẫn tiết dầu, cộng với đó là vi khuẩn từ tóc, vỏ gối và các vật dụng khác vẫn có thể tích tụ trên làn da chúng ta. Lúc này đây việc rửa mặt với nước sẽ không thể đem lại làn da sạch hoàn toàn, nếu bạn lại tiếp tục bôi kem dưỡng lên trên thì chỉ khiến da bị bí tắc, dễ bị lên mụn hơn mà thôi.

Về sữa rửa mặt vào buổi sáng, bạn nên chọn loại dịu nhẹ, có độ pH cân bằng, không chứa các loại hạt chà xát da. Những loại sữa rửa mặt này sẽ giúp làm sạch lượng dầu thừa, vi khuẩn mà không khiến da bị căng rát khó chịu.

*2. Dùng sản phẩm chứa AHA, BHA, retinoid vào buổi sáng*
Không thể phủ nhận AHA, BHA hay retinoid là những hoạt chất hiệu quả giúp tăng khả năng làm sạch sâu, hạn chế sự hình thành nếp nhăn lão hóa. Tuy nhiên những sản phẩm dưỡng da chứa hoạt chất này lại không thích hợp sử dụng vào buổi sáng, chúng sẽ khiến làn da trở nên nhạy cảm hơn dưới ánh nắng mặt trời, dễ bị sạm và khô da bong tróc. 

Chính vì vậy, vào buổi sáng bạn không nên sử dụng những loại kem dưỡng chứa những hoạt chất này. Thay vào đó bạn nên chọn những sản phẩm có chứa vitamin C, vì chúng vừa đem lại hiệu quả làm sáng da, mờ vết thâm và đồng thời kem chống nắng khi kết hợp cùng vitamin C sẽ hoạt động tốt hơn.



​
*3. Không bôi hoặc không bôi đủ kem chống nắng*
Kem chống nắng là 1 trong những bước dưỡng da quan trọng nhất mà chúng ta không thể bỏ qua. Nếu bạn không bôi kem chống nắng thì mọi nỗ lực dưỡng da hay các sản phẩm chăm sóc da, chống lão hòa đều trở nên vô ích. Chính vì lẽ đó, dù buổi sáng có bận rộn đến đâu thì bạn cũng đừng bao giờ bỏ qua bước bôi kem chống nắng.



​
Bên cạnh đó một số nàng còn có quan niệm sai lầm cho rằng sử dụng kem nền hay kem dưỡng ẩm có chỉ số SPF  là đã đủ bảo vệ da và không cần bôi thêm kem chống nắng nữa. Thực tế thì những sản phẩm này không thể thay thế hoàn toàn kem chống nắng. Điều này là bởi những thành phần chống nắng trong các loại kem dưỡng/kem nền đã bị hòa tan với những hợp chất dưỡng ẩm khác, nên không thể phát huy hết tác dụng bảo vệ da như.

Thêm vào đó khi bôi kem chống nắng bạn sẽ cần bôi 1 ounce – tương đương 1 chén nhỏ - thì kem mới đủ phát huy tác dụng. Trong khi đó với kem nền/kem dưỡng chúng ta thường chỉ cần khoảng 1 hạt đậu – nhỏ hơn rất nhiều so với lượng kem chống nắng tiêu chuẩn, vậy nên những loại kem này lại càng không thể đem lại khả năng chống nắng như mong muốn.

Như vậy là dù buổi sáng có bận rộn đến đâu thì bạn cũng đừng bỏ qua bước chống nắng, và phải sử dụng 1 loại kem chống nắng chuyên biệt để bảo vệ da toàn diện.

*4. Bỏ qua việc chăm sóc cơ thể*
Bên cạnh việc chăm chỉ dưỡng da mặt, bạn cũng đừng bỏ qua việc chăm sóc cơ thể mỗi sáng. Làn da cơ thể cũng đòi hỏi chế độ chăm sóc không kém gì da mặt, chính vì vậy  bạn cũng đừng quên việc dùng kem dưỡng ẩm sau khi tắm và thoa kem chống nắng trước khi ra ngoài.Ngoài ra bạn còn có thể sử dụng thêm các loại áo, khăn, mũ có khả năng chống nắng để bảo vệ làn da cơ thể.



​
_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

